# 2nd hand hunting jackets



## horseandshoes77 (18 May 2010)

Hi does anyone know where i can get a 2nd hand hunting jacket tried ebay but not much on, only got a show jacket and dnt fancy freezing but as first time hunting want to make sure ill like it before spending a fortune.

thanks


----------



## larkwood (19 May 2010)

try;

www.fieldandcountryantiques.co.uk
or ask the hunt you are going with they often have a loan jacket you could use to see how it goes. there are some tack shops I know who have 2nd hand but I do not know where you are based.


----------



## Countrygirl (20 May 2010)

Try ringing Calcutt and Sons @ Sutton Scotney.
They always have a selection of really good quality second hand hunting kit.


----------



## Holloa (21 May 2010)

preloved.co.uk

what size and colour are you looking for?


----------



## Angelbones (22 May 2010)

I just bought a lovely wool navy 32" hunt coat on ebay - for £4.99!!!  It was listed under 'blue riding coat' in women's clothing so I guess it was missed by a lot of buyers. Try searching more obscure descriptions, I got a lovely Foxley hacking jacket this way too.


----------



## little_critter (27 May 2010)

I have something that might do.
A blue jacket, size 32-34" ( I bought it as a 34" but it feels a bit small) Would suggest size 8-10.
Pretty old but in good condition.
Label has long since gone but I'm pretty positive it's wool (definately not a polyester show jacket).
It's Caldene and has the under coller button thing (so you can button up up under your chin)
Very small (approx 1-2mm) hole in cuff.
Hadn't really though about price - make me an offer if interested.


----------



## horseandshoes77 (29 May 2010)

Hi thanks very much for offer but it would be too small, id be looking at 36-38 prob more 38 ( i should stop kidding myself lol) but thanks 

yes will keep looking through ebay listings


----------



## Ella19 (30 May 2010)

lct have pmed you as would be interested in your jacket


----------

